
Elon Musk’s Neuralink Presentation - donaltroddyn
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lA77zsJ31nA
======
donaltroddyn
This is very interesting. Is there anyone on HN with the knowledge/experience
to assess their claims and how feasible their plan is?

